# My G0704 Build....



## Contract_Pilot (Feb 22, 2014)

Installing My DRO! 

Where I mounted the reader head. 




X Axis Scale Mount




Z Axis Scale Mount




Almost Done.... It is Powered Up! All 3 scales seem to work! I need to  mount the read heads on the X and Z axis and mount the Y scale and read  read! But Making  Progress.. Ran out of Steam and it got cold! I do need  a better shop heater! Them magnetic trays for $5.00 at harbor freight are very handy for hardware holders.


----------



## Smudgemo (Feb 22, 2014)

Looks good.  Nice and clean.  
Just out of curiosity, did you consider the front of the table for the X scale?  I put my iGauging-type of reader on the front because it seemed like there were enough instances where I had to run the Y as far into the column as I could that it would eat up too much travel.  On the front, it's never gotten in the way, and as a bonus, I was able to use the existing slot so no holes to drill.  Like I said, just curious.
-Ryan


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Feb 22, 2014)

Yea, looked at doing the front but the scale blocks the table locks only loose about 3/4 of an inch putting it on the rear.. Was thinking of adding hoss's column and head spacer in the future about 2" to regain the travel + some"


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Feb 23, 2014)

Got the Z Reader Head Mounted..


----------



## High-Side (Feb 27, 2014)

Your work looks nice & clean. You'll wonder how you ever got by without the DRO.
You  will find that 3/4" of travel loss means a lot on these size mills.    Also, be careful not to run your Y all the way to the back making   contact between the Y scale and the column.
Hoss's column spacer looks like it would be a huge improvement for travels in the Y axis. I'm going to add that spacer to mine after I finish up the electronics and motor replacement.


Pat


----------



## Contract_Pilot (Feb 27, 2014)

Got the Y axis Done... Yea, will try and get it it built next week! But may have a gig that will take me 1/2 way around the world.


----------

